# The Dark Knight (Contains Spoilers)



## Kiala Tiagra (Jul 18, 2008)

Why so serious?


well apparently this is the best batman movie I have ever seen. I was awestruck and amazed. I mean joker is....well a crazy genious to be able to manipulate all those people!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

I might be off to see it tonight, _if_ I can get in.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

I gotta knuckle down and figure out the bus routes to this place so I can get to a theater and see it. Probably just the thing I need to get me the fuck over Toronto.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

Ohmagawd, I hope I can see it tonight or tomorrow 8D


----------



## Takun (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

Spoilers this IS the Dark Knight thread.

SAW IT AND HOLY SHIT.  That is one thrill ride of a batman movie.  The Joker was done is such a psychotic manner.  They really developed his character despite not telling you a whole lot about him in the movie.  Add on him being one step ahead of everyone, playing everyone against everyone.  I was not disappointed.  There were so many points that had me laughing my ass off and that's what the Joker is supposed to do.  Add in Twoface(who I hope really isn't dead, but I'm sure he is they held a funeral for him) and you have the best movie ever.


----------



## Kuvera (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

The Dark Knight was made of psychotic madmen and WIN. Heath Ledger was an amazing Joker, and Two-Face was equally awesome! The nearby theater that I saw the movie at had 3 cinemas full. My brother said that around 800 people should've arrived at the midnight showing. 

"Now, I am going to make this pen...disappear!" >:3


----------



## Takun (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*



Kuvera said:


> The Dark Knight was made of psychotic madmen and WIN. Heath Ledger was an amazing Joker, and Two-Face was equally awesome! The nearby theater that I saw the movie at had 3 cinemas full. My brother said that around 800 people should've arrived at the midnight showing.
> 
> "Now, I am going to make this pen...disappear!" >:3



Yeah after the opening robbery and then him showing up and slamming that guys face into the pencil....knew it wasn't going to disappoint.


----------



## Kiala Tiagra (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*



Kuvera said:


> The Dark Knight was made of psychotic madmen and WIN. Heath Ledger was an amazing Joker, and Two-Face was equally awesome! The nearby theater that I saw the movie at had 3 cinemas full. My brother said that around 800 people should've arrived at the midnight showing.
> 
> "Now, I am going to make this pen...disappear!" >:3




aye...too bad heath ledger had died. RIP for him


----------



## gust (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

went to a midnight showing.  The lines were massive... at least 6 theaters were full.

And this was definatly the best Batman movie ever.  Ledger was absolutly brilliant as the Joker.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

"Let's carve a smile into your face of yours!"
Throughout the movie you can tell that The Joker was winning and everyone was losing. Best Joker performance ever, probably best Joker as well.


----------



## snowmizer (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

*
Saw the midnight showing, 6 theaters packed. It's already broken 2 records, showing in 4,366 theaters and also breaking the midnight record  having earned 18.5 million (â™¥ and that's not including the 3 and 6 am showings ^.^ â™¥ ) oh also only 3,040 theaters aired it at midnight so like...that's totaly rad!

â™¥[ ! ] GO SEE IT IF YOU HAVEN'T ALREADY [ ! ]â™¥*​


----------



## Lucedo (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

Saw the midnight showing, and enjoyed it alot. The appearances of the joker and two-face are very realistic.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

The Joker completely upstaged Batman in this movie.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

I will go watch it just to see The Joker; Heath Ledger did an awesome job portraying the Clown Prince Of Crime; is a pity he died shotly after.

***Image Removed by Admins - Please do not post giant images to the forums***

I mean, good God; he has that "Demonic" demeanor about him that just blows Jack Nicholson's portayal out of the water. I mean, batman just became second fiddle to the Joker in this movie. Even when you see him out of his trademark costume (disguised as a police officer in a scene in the movie), he has that look of pure evil in him that's truly scary.

I like that.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*



brownsquirrel said:


> "Let's carve a smile into your face of yours!"
> Throughout the movie you can tell that The Joker was winning and everyone was losing. Best Joker performance ever, probably best Joker as well.


 
I wholeheartedly agree; heath Ledger gave The Joker the true identity it deserved; maniacal, deranged, pure evil.

Heath's untimely death was a terrible loss to the franchise. He set the bar really high with his portrayal of the Joker.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

It was good.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

I went to the midnight showing at the only all digital theater in my area. We got our tickets in advance and waited there close to four hours before we finally got to our seats and it was the last room of four that they filled there. The crowed was massive and they all let out at the same time which made it difficult to get to the parking lot and impossible to go to the bathroom before we left. Dispite that, I'm glad I went. It was a briliant movie and the Joker was awesome.


----------



## Temarinyo (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*



Takumi_L said:


> Spoilers this IS the Dark Knight thread.
> (who I hope really isn't dead, but I'm sure he is they held a funeral for him) and you have the best movie ever.



*SPOILERS*
I don't think he is dead. from what  i can recall he was still breathing when on the ground. Plus the coin he was holding when he fell landed on heads. And then there's the whole issue of, why would they have one of the biggest villains of the batman series die so quickly with such short on screen time? Plus if he is dead, who would they use in the next movie? Just a theory


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

NEXT MOVIE IS MR. FREEZE AND POISON IVY. AND ALSO BANE.

YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

Simple.  kIll thE bAtmAn


----------



## Takun (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*



David M. Awesome said:


> NEXT MOVIE IS MR. FREEZE AND POISON IVY. AND ALSO BANE.
> 
> YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST.



I was thinking they would be going with The Riddler or Poison Ivy.  Also thinking, if they get a new Joker, maybe Harlequin.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

(For anyone that's heard of Nostalgia Critic/Thatguywiththeglasses on Youtube)

http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/videolinks/bum-reviews/51-bum-reviews/754-dark-knight


----------



## Aden (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

Going to see it tonight. :3

/I know you all wanted to know that.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*



Aden said:


> Going to see it tonight. :3
> 
> /I know you all wanted to know that.



"I wanted to tell you. Good luck, we're all counting on you." (to tell us how it was )


----------



## Aden (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*



TyVulpine said:


> "I wanted to tell you. Good luck, we're all counting on you." (to tell us how it was )



And it was indeed one of the most amazing things I have seen this year. I'm so very glad that they made it darker, and Heath Ledger provided some of the greatest acting I've witnessed. I also appreciate the meandering, multi-crescendo type of storytelling that they do. It's very nonstandard and it works.

/Oh, Universe.
//You take Heath Ledger from us, yet Andy Dick still lives on.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

I just saw it today, and I got to say that it is worth seeing for a summer blockbuster film.  Smart script, cool action scenes, and a truly great performance out of Heath Ledger. He really pulled off the role of the Joker quite well, I can tell you that.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

Joker: How about a magic trick? I'll make this pencil disappear!

Joker *in a nurse outfit*: Hi!


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

So I went and watched it again today.

Still good.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

Me and mate saw it and loved it. RIP Heath


----------



## Lucid (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

Easily best movie so far this year imo...

Christopher Nolan your my hero

I want more Joker too T_T


----------



## redstarr (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*



Takumi_L said:


> I was thinking they would be going with The Riddler or Poison Ivy.  Also thinking, if they get a new Joker, maybe Harlequin.



To be honest, I hope they write out the character of the Joker, simply because Ledger's performance will be nigh impossible to top. Also I could see them doing it as a sort of tribute to him.

And Two-face totally isn't dead. He's one of the biggest villains of the franchise, there's no way that's all we'll see of him. Possibly the next movie might have a team of Harley Quinn and Two-Face?


Also, who else was psyched by the Watchmen trailer shown beforehand? Can't wait till March!


----------



## Aden (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Joker *in a nurse outfit*: Hi!



Even better was the scene of him pushing the button outside of the hospital when the detonations stopped. Classic.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*



Takumi_L said:


> I was thinking they would be going with The Riddler or Poison Ivy.  Also thinking, if they get a new Joker, maybe Harlequin.



Judging from the little clues they've had on the Gotham Cable News site, I'm going to have to say you're right. The puzzle piece with the R was a huge give away.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

An amazing movie. What i don't understand is the advertising for kids. This film is not for kids. Hell, the last scene is quite fucked up.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

Yes it was an awesome movie, Heath Ledger gets reverence points for being dead, but still damn that was a good Joker


----------



## Flatrabbit (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

He really made that pencil disappear.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

Penguin should do it - UNLIKE the Burton one, Penguin is actually a normal mob with a bad-ass gun and tux.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Penguin should do it - UNLIKE the Burton one, Penguin is actually a normal mob with a bad-ass gun and tux.



That was actually my bid, too. I bet two internets on ze Penguin. I know they could pull it off.

Dudes...Harvey Dent is dead. They were all standing over his dead body after Batman booted him off the platform. If they planned on having him live, they would've zoomed in on him and showed him twitch once or twice. My friend's are all retarded or something, because they all went about saying that Two-Face is going to be the main villain in the third movie, too. *All the signs ever imaginable point to Harvey Dent being dead.* :-| Sorry. It just seems _so_ bloody obvious to me. They had the funeral/memorial and everything. He's dead. As awesome of a character as he is, Two-Face is dead. At least in this current movie set, he is.

Anywho. Anyone who didn't like this movie hates fun, America and kittens. That movie was _astounding_. Heath Ledger was unbelievable. The Joker is _wild_. You know he's got a lot of _style_. And he swept me off my feet--*gets bricked*
I could learn a lot about chaos from this movie. If I go see it again, I'm bringing a pen and a notepad. Beautiful.


----------



## megillakitty (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*



Takumi_L said:


> I was thinking they would be going with The Riddler or Poison Ivy.  Also thinking, if they get a new Joker, maybe Harlequin.



Ah yes, Harley. I'm surprised I didn't notice that she wasn't in there.. from the Animated series, they were always together if an episode featured them.  I'd love to see some Harley and Joker antics in third movie.


----------



## NornHound (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

I saw The Dark Knight about a week ago, and it is a fantastic film. I might be going to see it again this week, though it depends on my current health problems.

I was slightly disappointed though, that what was in the trailers & TV shorts didn't end up in the final film D:

Heath Ledger deserves his post-humous oscar.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*



kamunt said:


> Anyone who didn't like this movie hates fun, America and kittens.




I love fun, America and kittens. I shall see this movie post haste!


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

i've heard heath was partway through shooting the sequal when he kicked the bucket so we might see more joker in the next movie

whether that's true or not is anyone's guess--i didn't hear it from anyone reputable, so it's pretty much just a rumor at this stage


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

This was quite the sexy film. Crayola clown makeup looks great in IMAX. I'll have to try it some time.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

The question is now is: Will it beat down X-Files and Step Brothers and make 300 million it's first 10 days out?


----------



## kamunt (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

X-Files...I dunno. The trailers aren't very descriptive. I think they're trying to sell it based on the fact that it's X-Files and X-Files is incredible.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

We need gifs!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*



brownsquirrel said:


> The question is now is: Will it beat down X-Files and Step Brothers and make 300 million it's first 10 days out?


Uhm, yes? No doubt?

Few people care about the X-Files anymore at this point. The X-Files was a great TV series, but a terrible movie. Its first outing was a grand adventure in dissapointment (OMFG BEEEEES!?). I think the show's been off the air too long, so it'll just appear to die hard fans mostly. It'll probably be a good renter.

And Step Brothers? Looks humorous, but at the same time just another Will Ferrell movie. Will Ferrell is hit or miss, his films either being hilarious or hilariously BAD. I like him, but I'm kind of getting bored of is acting. He's pretty much ALWAYS the same character. He's got two primary phases he can't seen to break out of. He's either the awkward, socially inert idiot with some child-like tendencies (_Elf, Night at the Roxbury, Step Brothers,__ Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back, __etc._) or he's the egotistical, over confident idiot (_Talladega Nights, Anchorman, Bewitched, Kicking & Screaming, __Blades of Glory, etc._). Then every once and a while he has an amazing moment, like _Stranger Than Fiction_ or _The Producers. _But like Two Face, you can flip a coin as to whether his movies will be good or bad. 

Batman has nothing to worry about.


----------



## LordWibble (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*

This is the single greatest movie ever. I for one agree that Two-Face is alive and kicking. I think they told the public he was dead, when in fact he's currently in a padded cell at Arkham.

Oh, and The Joker proves that Australia is awesome (except for that Fallout 3 crap).


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*



LordWibble said:


> This is the single greatest movie ever. I for one agree that Two-Face is alive and kicking. I think they told the public he was dead, when in fact he's currently in a padded cell at Arkham.


I dunno.

I think Two-Face, as a character, served his purpose in the movie. There's not entirely too much more they could run with it without spoiling the elaborate build up they had in Dark Knight. Bringing back Two-Face after what they did in the movie would sort of just remove the elaborate setup and fantastic storytelling they went through. Yes, his funeral may have been faked, but only to protect him. They never really confirm if he died, but I think bringing him back would serve little purpose. As for the Joker, I imagine he'll be in Arkham... they may have a "cameo" of him in a future film, but I doubt they'll do much with him since Ledger's death.

Then again, it surprised the hell out of me that Dr. Crane/The Scarecrow was in Dark Knight, too.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*



redstarr said:


> To be honest, I hope they write out the character of the Joker, simply because Ledger's performance will be nigh impossible to top. Also I could see them doing it as a sort of tribute to him.


I think the only person who could pull off the Joker at this point would Johnny Depp. I hope they don't write out the Joker completely, but keep him respectfully at a distance. The Joker is the definitive Batman villain, to simply write him out like that after his cliffhanger ending in Dark Knight would be a shame. Nobody could ever replace Heath, but as they say... the show must go on.


----------



## LordWibble (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*



Dragoneer said:


> I think the only person who could pull off the Joker at this point would Johnny Depp. I hope they don't write out the Joker completely, but keep him respectfully at a distance. The Joker is the definitive Batman villain, to simply write him out like that after his cliffhanger ending in Dark Knight would be a shame. Nobody could ever replace Heath, but as they say... the show must go on.



If they did that, though, Depp could be branded as just picking up the preces Ledger left behind. He's already semi-replacing him in _The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus_.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*



LordWibble said:


> If they did that, though, Depp could be branded as just picking up the preces Ledger left behind. He's already semi-replacing him in _The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus_.


Depp is an actor of Heath's standing. Him standing in for Heath in the Imaginarium is only fitting as they are of the same caliber. Katie Holmes was replaced between Batman Begins and Dark Knight, few seemed to notice. It's rare people ever go that route, and when done right, it's mostly transparent. Granted, people will always be hold a higher bar over Keith's performance. But if done right, respectfully, it can be alright. I mean, it couldn't be worse than Val Kilmer or George Klooney replacing Michael Keaton, right? RIGHT?

I'm not saying the third movie needs to predominantly feature the Joker (or even at all) but the Joker can still be considered at large. He's the de facto Batman villain, greater than all the others. They left him hanging in the end, so everything revolving the character's fate is still up in the air. They left him open ended intentionally. Having him in the background wouldn't hurt, especially if they brought Harlequin or others out to play. I imagine a lot of actors would be honored to pick up the role as a tribute to Heath.

Granted, they'll probably not go that route given Heath's performance in that film is one of the single greatest roles in Hollywood history.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*



LordWibble said:


> This is the single greatest movie ever. I for one agree that Two-Face is alive and kicking. I think they told the public he was dead, when in fact he's currently in a padded cell at Arkham.



Then what's the purpose of the ending? What's the point of Batman taking the fall if he's going to be alive? Also, the way Batman touched Harvey pretty much confirmed his death status.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 26, 2008)

I honestly don't think Depp could be half the Joker that Ledger was.

Mind you, he's a brilliant actor, but he's not suited to being a complete psychopath. His performance in Sweeny Todd was faintly disappointing for me.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 26, 2008)

Maybe Daniel Day Lewis to play Joker.


----------



## Bjorn_Grafeldr (Jul 27, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Maybe Daniel Day Lewis to play Joker.



That WOULD be a very good choice, but I think I'd like to see the next movie move into a different direction entirely.  Maybe DDL as a new character?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 27, 2008)

In to display the record this movie broke: http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_dark_knight/numbers.php


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, it really needs to win over Titanic and suckerpunch them teens and women who watched that crap!


----------



## redstarr (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*



Dragoneer said:


> I think the only person who could pull off the Joker at this point would Johnny Depp. I hope they don't write out the Joker completely, but keep him respectfully at a distance. The Joker is the definitive Batman villain, to simply write him out like that after his cliffhanger ending in Dark Knight would be a shame. Nobody could ever replace Heath, but as they say... the show must go on.



WHY is it that whenever a slightly shady, scruffy male actor is needed people automatically suggest him? He's very reserved, even in his characters. Sure Jack Sparrow and Sweeney Todd were crazies, but they're not outright psychopaths like the Joker. The Joker's all about chaos and impuse, and I don't think Depp could carry that. 

... same goes for when people suggested him to play the Gentleman with Thistledown Hair in the movie version of Jonathan Strange & Mr. Norrell. He's not quite right for that either. :/

From what I've heard there's plenty of unused footage of Ledger from the Dark Knight, so that could easily be used for small Joker cameos.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jul 29, 2008)

Considering how high my hopes were going into this movie, the only area that it 'disappointed' in was too much of Batman being emo and shit when they could've had more Joker goodness. So other then Batman bawing it was one of the few movies I've seen in a long time that I greatly enjoyed watching.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 29, 2008)

I watched Reelz Channel yesterday and people who made this movie said that it is going to break more records, getting up to 500 million it's first 18 days. "Whoa, whoa, whoa!" I reacted. They gotta think about what movies it is going against this Friday, like the third Mummy.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jul 29, 2008)

I was definitely impressed by Heath's acting, I think he played the part perfectly, really. And yeah, I loved the whole "pen disappearing trick." xD

Originally I was thinking that the Penguin would be the new villian, but after reading around.. yeah, I'm guessing the next one is going to be the Riddler. And it kind of makes sense, considering the whole thing involving Mr. Reese was not tied up, and isn't the Riddler an ex-employee of Wayne Industries? It would make sense if Two-Face was alive, and he escapes his rehab and teams up with the Riddler, especially when Two-Face finds out Bruce Wayne is Batman. But I dunno.. part of me says Two-Face is dead. But if he is alive, I kinda doubt he'll have a big part in the next movie.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 29, 2008)

Uh oh...double post.


----------



## redstarr (Jul 30, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> yeah, I'm guessing the next one is going to be the Riddler. And it kind of makes sense, considering the whole thing involving Mr. Reese was not tied up, and isn't the Riddler an ex-employee of Wayne Industries?




Yeah, a lot of things point to Riddler, including his name. Mr. Reese = Mysteries? However, the name of the Riddler was Edward Nigma, so if he ends up the Riddler some fans will doubtless be very upset. He also just seems too cowardly to be the Riddler. :/ I think the Penguin could very easily be included as more of a business rival to Wayne industries than an enemy to Batman. There's some interesting angles one could take with it.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 30, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> I watched Reelz Channel yesterday and people who made this movie said that it is going to break more records, getting up to 500 million it's first 18 days. "Whoa, whoa, whoa!" I reacted. They gotta think about what movies it is going against this Friday, like the third Mummy.



The third Mummy is going to be a tremendous, crashing failure. If there are people stupid enough to go see it, they have no right to complain about not getting their money's worth.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 30, 2008)

Sadly, I have a feeling that it will. =(


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 30, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> The third Mummy is going to be a tremendous, crashing failure. If there are people stupid enough to go see it, they have no right to complain about not getting their money's worth.



Hm, and what happened to 10,000 B.C.? Everyone thought it was going to be a crashing failure, but no, it took in a lot. I am not taking any chances.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 30, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Hm, and what happened to 10,000 B.C.? Everyone thought it was going to be a crashing failure, but no, it took in a lot. I am not taking any chances.



Dude, the entire Mummy series was like a retarded guy at a really great party: everyone took one look, went "That's nice." and left it alone in a corner. I kinda liked the first one, and I liked the second better than the first, but this third one is just unacceptable. It's a disgrace and it's going to go down like a soccer player kneed in the groin.

The fact that they don't fight THE Mummy is really the main detractor here. If it was Imhotep again, I might be inclined to see it. There are other reasons, but overall, it's going to be a terribly weak movie that will only amuse the filthy, idiotic masses.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 30, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Dude, the entire Mummy series was like a retarded guy at a really great party: everyone took one look, went "That's nice." and left it alone in a corner. I kinda liked the first one, and I liked the second better than the first, but this third one is just unacceptable. It's a disgrace and it's going to go down like a soccer player kneed in the groin.
> 
> The fact that they don't fight THE Mummy is really the main detractor here. If it was Imhotep again, I might be inclined to see it. There are other reasons, but overall, it's going to be a terribly weak movie that will only amuse the filthy, idiotic masses.



Hm, now tell that to the so called "retarded" millions of people who went to see Scary Movies 1-4, Date Movie, Epic Movie, and Meet the Spartans, which all in all, where crappy and featured "retarded" humor.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 30, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Hm, now tell that to the so called "retarded" millions of people who went to see Scary Movies 1-4, Date Movie, Epic Movie, and Meet the Spartans, which all in all, where crappy and featured "retarded" humor.



Spoof movies are moronic, no matter how you slice it. They'll always appeal to that crude group of primates that compose part of the human race. 

Scary Movie was okay. Everything after it? No.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The dark knight*



pikachu_electricmouse said:


> The Joker completely upstaged Batman in this movie.


 
I agree fully. I think the performance by Heath Ledger just took you and made yo want to see him once every 3 minutes. Every time there was no joker in a scene I thought ' This scne could use some joker'. I was reliveed when the Joker escaped. I just wanted to see moar! 

P.S. Please excuse my spelling, laptops suck for typing


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not taking any chances this weekend. It's record will go slightly downhill, I predict.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 4, 2008)

!!!

So Ledger died, then Bale was arrested, and now Freeman's in an accident. D:


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 4, 2008)

Heath ledger was incredible in this film. I felt so sad knowing this was possibly his last film (im not sure). He definetely deserves a post-humous oscar for this. His joker was terrifyingly good!

still, this film was hardly light-hearted like a comic book, so what i wanna know is...

Why so serious?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 4, 2008)

I was impressed by the movie (mainly because most of the Batman movies have simple, predictable combat, and Batman Begins failed to expand on one of my favourite villans), but while Heaths' acting was grand, they changed the Joker? The Jokers' 'face' is not make up, it cannot smear, and honestly, that put me off the whole movie. His 'face' was created after an accident (falling into some chemical vat), all of its permanent. Okay, so besides that backround flub, what is up with Chrisitan Bale and his inability to make a 'dark' voice? Maybe that was just me, but I was glad that he didn't talk much, because it was slightly overplayed. Other then all that, and I won't accept that Hollywood is making the Joker 'better' with the make up, the acting and the movie would've been the same if they did it right, I do think the movie was pretty damn good. Two thumbs up, 4.5 stars out of 5, 95% out of 100, however you like to rate your movies. It was worth every penny to see it, in my opinion.


----------



## Zack Fair (Aug 4, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> !!!
> 
> So Ledger died, then Bale was arrested, and now Freeman's in an accident. D:



Sounds like a party to me.

Arar. I saw the movie on the opening night with 11 of the 12 showings at the theater I went completly full. I liked the movie alot, and it made me very happy but I was sorely dissapointed with Two-Face. No seriously. I was.

I just don't think he should've died so easily? I don't exactly know how to word it, I just know that there was so much of him in the Batman series for him to simply die like that.

And someone please tell me, wasn't the way Two-Face got his face messed up by being in in an accident in a chemical plant?

Or am I just old and losing my memory?


----------



## LordWibble (Aug 6, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> I felt so sad knowing this was possibly his last film (im not sure).



He had also filmed about a quarter of _The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus_. The rest of filming is being picked up by three other actors, one of whom is Johnny Depp. Given it's directed by Terry Gilliam, it'll certainly be _interesting_, to say the least.


----------



## Jonouchi (Aug 7, 2008)

The movie was fantastic and, after seeing the movie, only then I realized how tragic his demise was. He stole the show with his Joker and I don't think anyone could possibly do better. However, just because he was fantastic as the Joker with the script given him, I think Mr. Nicholson should be given back the Joker's reigns. As for future villains, I am hoping Crispin Glover gets the role of Edward Nigma/Riddler because he just seems to fit the part in both appearance and personality. I also think that Mr. Anthony Hopkins should take up the role of the Mad Hatter. I don't know why, but it seems to fit in my mind.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 7, 2008)

Zack Fair said:


> Sounds like a party to me.
> 
> Arar. I saw the movie on the opening night with 11 of the 12 showings at the theater I went completly full. I liked the movie alot, and it made me very happy but I was sorely dissapointed with Two-Face. No seriously. I was.
> 
> ...



According the comic book storyline, Two-Face had half his face melted off by acid thrown by a criminal he was apparently hunting down.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 8, 2008)

lol the chemical plant thing is Joker.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 9, 2008)

The Clone Wars must beat this movie down from it's records.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 10, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lol the chemical plant thing is Joker.



The chemical plant thing is the Joker, but having acid thrown in his face was Harvey Dent.


----------

